# Is Disney worth it?



## Trackerway (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a friend whose kids are begging to go to Disneyworld this summer.  She asked me for advice, though I don't know why since I've never been to Disneyworld!

So I wanted to ask you guys.  Is Disney really worth it?  Some people have told me it's not all it's cracked up to be.  What do you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 12, 2008)

It's a great family vacation destination, but a lot depends on what personal preferences are.  While some have told you it's not all it's cracked up to be, our ds and dil love it, as do our good friends who won't miss an opportunity to stay a week in Orlando with or without their grandchildren.  I would say for those with kids still at home, it would have the makings for a great family time and great family memories.  Hope this helps, and I'm sure others will give you a lot of information as well.

Marty


----------



## Carl D (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sure you'll find the stragler that says they don't like it, but 99.9% of the people will say it's amazing.

You really can't imagine until you've seen it...
48 square miles, 4 major theme parks, a couple minor theme areas, 2 major water parks, entertainment area (part soon to be closed for rehab), around 20 major themed resorts (truly worth a day of your time just to visit- They are mind blowing.), fishing, para sailing, boating, tennis, 5 championship golf courses, 2 world class spas, a pro race track (you can drive your own race car), several convention centers, many restaurants (around 200 including counter service), and the list goes on.
It's actually it's own "district" all by itself, including fire department, and many other services.


----------



## kapish (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes. It is worth it. Doing some advance planning would help too.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 12, 2008)

Trackerway said:


> I have a friend whose kids are begging to go to Disneyworld this summer.  She asked me for advice, though I don't know why since I've never been to Disneyworld!
> 
> So I wanted to ask you guys.  Is Disney really worth it? Some people have told me it's not all it's cracked up to be.  What do you guys think?



The key words here are her kids vs some people...I personally think the kids should win this one!


----------



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2008)

I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a kid in grade school who wouldn't think WDW is the best place in the Universe.  Teens (and some tweens) will find it a little slow if they're accustomed to thrill parks.

Adults fall into three camps: kids at heart who love it too (and even go without their kids sometimes), parents who enjoy watching their kids have fun (but don't really have fun themselves), and parents who grit their teeth and grumble about the crowds/heat/cost the entire time.

I'm a kid-at-heart.  It's hard to know what you'll be until you try it.


----------



## bocamike (Jul 12, 2008)

It's magical!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 12, 2008)

Of course it's worth it.  If not, why would so many people go, and return year after year?

Now, whether it's worth the extra bucks to stay in a Disney resort, to me it's not, but others think it's mandatory.


----------



## CAROLW (Jul 12, 2008)

I love it but my kids weren't crazy about Disney. When we went last spring my ds and dd were 5 yrs old. We went at the end of April and it was very HOT. We ended up only going to 2 parks cause the kids complained so much when they were there.

We stayed at Marriott Horizons and the kids had so much fun at the pools there and that was probably the reason. While we were in the parks all they wanted to do was go back to the pool.

We enjoyed the Disney restaurants we ate at. Did the Cinderella Castle Lunch, and the Brunch at Chef Mickeys, Mickeys Backyard BBQ, etc.

Having said that we are planning to take them back again next Spring. They will be 7 yrs old then and I hope will enjoy the parks more at that age. I am hoping to stay at one of the DVC's. I love Disney and I can't understand why my kids didn't get it. Maybe they were too young.....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2008)

Rick and I go every year, at least five weeks per year.  We love Disney, everything about it.  

Little kids get tired of all the walking.  It is very important to rent or bring a stroller, even for smaller kids who have outgrown them.  We walk an average of 6 miles per day at Disney, and for little legs, that feels like twice that, which is why they tire so easily.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 12, 2008)

*West Coast Vs. East Coast*



Trackerway said:


> I have a friend whose kids are begging to go to Disneyworld this summer.  She asked me for advice, though I don't know why since I've never been to Disneyworld!
> 
> So I wanted to ask you guys.  Is Disney really worth it?  Some people have told me it's not all it's cracked up to be.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks.



#1 Everyone should go to Disney at least once in their lifetime especially as a kid whether a big grown up kid or young kid.
We actually prefer Disneyland (we are West Coast) but loved Disney World too both times we've been there.  Are children have been to Disney about 10 times and each time they didn't want to leave until closing.  That says it all.
Bart


----------



## gretel (Jul 12, 2008)

My sons are 8 and 10 and still love Disney.  We go every year (and during their preK years went several times), and they never get bored.  They prefer Magic Kingdom.  They enjoyed the other parks but they love the "mountain" roller coasters, Buzz Lightyear ride, etc.  The nice thing about it is that they can go on every ride in the park.  They don't love crazy big roller roasters or 3D movie-type rides, so they didn't enjoy the Universal parks at all.  

There is something for every kid, which park depends on the kids' likings. It is certainly worth it at least once.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 12, 2008)

*ok she said DISNEY LAND (CA) not Disney WORLD (FL)*

Firstly if I had my choice I would go to Disney World over Disney LAND, however both are a great experience for kids, especially when you envolve them in the planning experience.  Also if you are going to CA DisneyLand there is so much other cool stuff to do in that area that the kids would NEVER be bored (only if you did not involve them in the fun of planning).  Its definately a must do at least 1 time trip.

Also, I am thrill ride fanatic and do at least 3 to 4 amusement parks with my kids a year... and Disney and Universal rides are FAR above any rides that I have been to at any other parks (although some rides are quite similar) so its well worth me going back to every year.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't like it!  That said, I ended up going over New Years (very busy time) and taking g-son and friends daughter to he parks.  We went early in the morning and NO I didn't grumble.  I took a book and read while they did the rides and things.  We went to two parks one day but found out that you couldn't get on things later in the day.  The kids had a great time and I'm glad I took them.   Please adults, remember that kids are people too!  We had several mannerless adults push in front of the kids to order food, etc.  I held my temper but it was close.  Linda


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2008)

I've always really enjoyed it and it's worth it to me.  My kids have loved it sometimes, not so much at others, especially as older teens - then Universal was more to their liking.     DH wouldn't miss it a bit if we never returned; he just goes to please me.  

That said, we have quite a *lot* of friends who've loved it and gone back as much as they could reasonably afford... but no where near 99%  :rofl:   We *also have* quite a *lot* of friends who think it's terribly overpriced and definitely *not worth* the premium paid for Disney admissions vs alternatives.  Most of them have been there more than once for their kids' sakes, not at the busiest of times and they did a reasonable amount of advance planning.  So the more common reasons that people may not care for WDW don't really apply.  But they simply didn't think the *prices* - admissions, food, souvenirs, everything is expensive there - were worth it to them.

While there is so much available to do on a WDW vacation, you can only be in one place, doing one thing at a time.  If you spend lots of time waiting in lines, eating at sitdown restaurants, hopping between the parks/water parks and running from park opening to park closing, it can seem like you spent a small fortune on upgraded admissions but didn't really end up _doing_ most of what you'd expected.  All the hype online and in commercials adds to unrealistic expectations.  First-time WDW visitors, even with advance planning, often get overwhelmed and end their trip exhausted and more broke than they'd planned.

IMHO, there's really no way to know if someone else will think it was worth it or not.  If your friend decides to go for it, they'll have the best chance of having a terrific time    if they'll research ahead with a good guide book that offers tourplans, avoid peak crowded periods and lines, and make _sure_ they budget for a little _more_ expense than whatever budget they _think_ they'll need.  (The Mouse is a Master at separating people from their money.   )  They need to aim for a small handful of "must-do" attractions at each park and take the slower pace - whatever the "weakest link" in the family group can handle.  Everything else they get to do is icing.  Bottom line:  When it comes to WDW, time spent _planning_ is time very well spent!!!


----------



## Holly (Jul 12, 2008)

I honestly think that WDW is a much better value than a lot of these beach amusement parks, Six Flags, etc.  They aren't cheap either, and at least Disney does it right.  We were very impressed at the quality of the shows, the crowd, and the Disney folks that we interacted with.  They charged $2 for a bottle of water as opposed to other places that double that just because you are a captive audience, etc.  

We are going back this Thanksgiving, and I can see us going there every couple of years for a long time.  The key is to try and relax and not try to do everything.


----------



## nydvc (Jul 12, 2008)

We love it. I think in general most people do. We are DVC menbers so I guess we are bias.


----------



## Present (Jul 12, 2008)

*Disney / Orlando is fun...*

but forget about it in the summer.  The heat, humidity and the crowds are just too much.  Seriously if you are going to spend a small fortune at Disney who wants to deal with all that?  Tell your friend to avoid Disney around holidays, and from May til Oct and she will come away with a completely different perception of Disney.  It can be a fun, magical place at the right time of year!


----------



## bookworm (Jul 12, 2008)

Present said:


> but forget about it in the summer.  The heat, humidity and the crowds are just too much.  Seriously if you are going to spend a small fortune at Disney who wants to deal with all that?  Tell your friend to avoid Disney around holidays, and from May til Oct and she will come away with a completely different perception of Disney.  It can be a fun, magical place at the right time of year!



I think this sounds exactly right. We went at New Years and felt we never wanted to return. From what others have said, Disney can be a lot of fun at the right times. However, I am a little leary of Disney advertising which makes kids believe that it is really "the happiest place on earth" and fills their minds with unrealistic expectations. Also, I wonder if parents don't begin to feel that they are depriving their children if they decide not to go. As kids beg and beg, parents give in, whether or not they can afford it. The recent thread on stay-cations reminds me that great family times can be had in many unexpected places.


----------



## Mel (Jul 12, 2008)

As others have said, we have a great time when we go, but we avoid the high-capacity days.  That would be major holidays, summer vacations, and spring break (particularly when the local kids are off).  These times have bigger crowds, and longer waits.  If they can go at a "slower" time, the parks may open a bit later and close a bit earlier, but you  still end up on more rides.

The advantage I see to Disney over many other parks is the attention to detail.  At Six Flags the thrill rides may be great, but Disney has a variety of "levels" of rides, plus all the other entertainment.  When you look at the price of tickets for almost any other form of entertainment, the price of Disney tickets doesn't seem so high after all - it's just the whole vacation gets expensive.  Even that can be reduced if you don't insist on staying onsite.  And with kids the other advantage of being offsite is the ability to escape the "magic" for a while.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 13, 2008)

Present said:


> Tell your friend to avoid Disney around holidays, and from May til Oct and she will come away with a completely different perception of Disney.


Maybe I'm not reading this right, but are you saying to avoid WDW May to October?

September is perhaps the slowest time of year at WDW. I don't even like it because it's sooo slow.
October is my absolute favorite time of year, mostly because of the Food & Wine Festival and Halloween Party. Crowds and weather are also reasonable.

Some posters may laugh at a 99% favorable rating for Disney, but it's not the #1 vacation destination for nothing.
When you asked if it is worth it, I answer with a resounding YES. 
That's not because of the dollar figure divided by the number of fries you get with your burger, but rather the incredible memories a WDW can deliver.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 13, 2008)

Unfortunately we are one of those families that has no choice but to go when every other person in the world goes; summer and holidays.  I discovered a great tool years ago to make our trips painless.  I bought an Unofficial Guide to DW and used the touring plans for our spring break one year and our summer trip the next.  Yea, it meant getting up early and touring rides in a specific order but we were done by 1pm and back at our resort napping or swimming.  We'd go back to the park that night for the fireworks/shows.  The longest we waited in line was 20 minutes and we used fast passes 1 time in 2 trips.  Our kids thought we were on a scavenger hunt for the next ride and would get off one and say, "what is next!?"  We had a great time!

We are leaving a week from today and are using UG again.  So, going during busy times can be painless if you do a little prep and stick to a plan.  We won't be doing parks every day but have other activities planned to give us a rest day between because of the heat.  I'll let you know how we make out.

Is it worth it?  Yeah.  It is.  The memories with our kids are priceless and the smiles and laughter? Well, they are so worth it all.


----------



## DanO (Jul 13, 2008)

Do It!! Everyone needs to do Disney At least once. For us, We go every year at least once sometimes twice. Wouldn't bother me at all if the kids didn't go, wife and I love it there.


----------



## tombo (Jul 13, 2008)

Most people here seem to love Disney. I have been about 10 different times through the years and I personally hope to never go again. As my kids got to their teenage years they too felt that Disney rides were boring. They wanted the looping, high, fast roller coasters with your feet swinging free and decided that the only ride at Disney with enough adrenaline stimulus was the Tower of Terror.I too love thrill rides and we all started liking Bush Gardens in Tampa best of all the theme parks in the area. In the Orlando area we like Universal Islands of Adventure, and Sea World is a favorite no matter how old my children become.

I am glad we went to Disney many times when the children were young because we loved seeing the joy they had at Disney on the rides and when they saw Mickey, Minnie, and friends. I have never been when it wasn't prime summer season or spring break. Yes, I will never forget the sheer wonder and excitement they had at Disney, but I will also never forget the signs saying your wait time from this point is 1 hour as sweat ran into my eyes on 98 degree days. I remember getting to the park at opening time and running to Space Mountain to try and ride it before the lines got too long. I remember getting 4 burgers, 4 fries, and 4 drinks for over $40. I remember arriving at 9 am and leaving at 10 pm to try and do all the rides and shows in one day as each and every day had been comitted to a different park (Disney, MGM, Sea World, Universal, Universal Islands of Adventure, Bush Gardens). I remember the kids mad because they weren't tall enough to reach Mickey's hand and thus banished from the ride their sibling could ride. I remember dragging the youngest child who wanted to go back to the resort from ride to ride because the oldest child didn't want to leave until they had done everything. I have many great and many not so great memories of Disney.

That being said you as a rite of passage must take your children to Disney when they are too young to enjoy it. Then you must go back when they enjoy it but are too young to ride many of the rides. Then you have to come back when all of the kids are big enough to ride all the rides. And finally you have to keep going until they have found parks like 6 Flags and Busch gardens and they no longer want to go to Disney. Then by the time you have reached a concensus thrill park the whole family loves (if you love thrill rides like we do), the kids get too old to want to vacation with mom and dad very often. We are at that point and will never go back to see Mickey until we do it to be good grandparents. 

It is worth it for at least one trip to the Magic Kingdom, but for some once is more than enough.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 14, 2008)

tombo said:


> As my kids got to their teenage years they too felt that Disney rides were boring. They wanted the looping, high, fast roller coasters with your feet swinging free and decided that the only ride at Disney with enough adrenaline stimulus was the Tower of Terror.


This is a valid point, AND this is exactly what distiguishes Disney from the competition.

When Disney builds something, whether it's an attraction or a resort, they will send a team if imagineers to research the subject. When they built the Animal Kingdom Lodge, there was a team living in Africa researching all the design and details for the resort. Everything is as authentic as possible.
In many cases they have brought craftsman from the native countries to construct and paint the buildings, just because it would capture more of the authenticity.

Now, how does this relate to building less thrill rides? Well, many Disney attractions are highly themed, slow rides. . They are well thought out, and they all tell a story.
As the imagineer of Disney's Expedition Everest put it on the Travel Channel (paraphrasing) "Anyone can put up a metal frame and build a fast roller coaster. That's not what we do."

Perhaps I'm not expressing myself well. You sort of have to experience the different style of attractions at Disney to get the flavor.


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 14, 2008)

Carl D said:


> It's actually it's own "district" all by itself, including fire department, and many other services.



Actually Disney is a municipality. Disney payes taxes to the municipality which is really Disney. Can't make money much easier than that unless you are doing the printing!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 14, 2008)

Asking if Disney is worth it, is a tough question to answer. 

Most people either "get it" or don't when it comes to Disney. There is no middle ground. We go to WDW 4-6 times a year and love it everytime. 

I have a co-worker who has gone once, and once was enough for him. He would rather go off to the mountains in New Mexico, rub animal "stuff" on himself and hunt elk/turkey/etc for two weeks every year. That is his ultimate vacation every year.....hunting. 

But if you have kids, it has become an American tradition to take the kids to Disney at least once.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Some people will complain because it's a sunny day.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 14, 2008)

The Magic Kingdom is great for small kids and you can't go too wrong taking them there. But even when they were small, my girls chose an extra day at Seaworld over an extra day at Disney.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 14, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> Actually Disney is a municipality. Disney payes taxes to the municipality which is really Disney. Can't make money much easier than that unless you are doing the printing!


That's why I put it in quotes. I wasn't certain what the legal term was.

I was just using the acronym "RCID", Reedy Creek Improvement District, as my guidance.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Jul 14, 2008)

*Oh my heaven....*

YES.  Something for everyone.  Can be expensive, plan your time and days.  Little ones who need a nap can become crabby and make the afternoon a challenge.  Great family spot.


----------



## nydvc (Jul 15, 2008)

applegirl said:


> Some people will complain because it's a sunny day.



totally agree


----------



## suesam (Jul 15, 2008)

Every time I have gone to Disney World I have felt I got an incredible bargain. The feeling that place gives me is amazing.The attention to detail and the service is aweseom. The rides are a minor detail in my opinion. It really is magical. If the kids really want to go they have to go. As others have said, having a plan and researching will make it that much more fun. 

I will never forget walking down Mainstreet USA and my husband starting singing spontaneously. My husband NEVER sings spontaneously. I said oh my gosh this really is the happiest place on earth. Walt Disney got it right. 

Sue


----------



## mgeez (Jul 15, 2008)

*definately woth the trip, everytime!*

I definitely know it’s a magical place. I am 51 and it still rejuvenates me to visit there. Most everyone there is so very happy. Everything is so clean. The staff seems so organized and most of the children have enormous smiles on their faces. Sure there are grumpy adults and tired children, but that is not the norm.
My sons, now 18 and 20, don’t prefer to visit there any more, but that will change once they each have children. The wife is so-so about Disney. More times tan not, I am alone there waiting for a flight out of MCO or a ride to a friend’s house. I make it a point to visit Disney every time I am visiting friends in the Orlando area or on business there. I am happy just to ride the monorail, sit and listen to the piano player or a big band at the Floridian. I sometimes stroll through the Wilderness Lodge and take a ride on their boat. I have been on Disney property probably 25 times in my life and every time I go, I see something new that “wow’s” me. I won’t ever stop visiting.


----------



## cindi (Jul 15, 2008)

suesam said:


> I will never forget walking down Mainstreet USA and my husband starting singing spontaneously. My husband NEVER sings spontaneously. I said oh my gosh this really is the happiest place on earth. Walt Disney got it right.
> 
> Sue



This made me smile. 

What a wonderful memory.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 15, 2008)

mgeez said:


> I am happy just to ride the monorail, sit and listen to the piano player or a big band at the Floridian.



First of all, loved your post. Second, the kids will come back around. And Third, we love to sit in the Grand Floridian Lounge and listen to the band and the piano player!


----------



## tombo (Jul 15, 2008)

I am going to try to say this niceley so no one gets offended. Why do the kids have to come back around? Why would anyone care if they did or did not want to return to Disney? Why should the kids spend a lot of money on something that they no longer enjoy? They have outgrown the small childrens rides and the autograph sessions with teenagers in costumes. The kids will not come back to riding their tricycles, to wearing garanimals, or back to many other things that they outgrow. They will not start believing in Santa Clause or the Easter Bunny again. 

The kids will probably return to Disney because of the joy it will bring their kids someday. I loved watching my kids play soccer and I never missed a game, but once my kids were grown and no longer played I never once felt the desire to go to the soccer fields on Saturday morning to watch a match my kids weren't playing in (and my kids never went back either). It is rather melancholy to remember all of the fun times you had with your children that are gone after they are grown, but it is a fact of life that they grow up. 

To keep on the theme of the original post I feel everyone should take their kids to Disney at least one time(make sure the youngest child is at least 8). If you love it like many here, go back as often as you want. If like myself (and many others) you would rather never return, don't worry, it doesn't make you or your kids into bad people simply because you find Disney to be a place you don't like. Many here seem to think that you are strange if you don't like Disney or that you are simply a grouch. I love many things, beaches, thrill rides, hiking, football, time with family etc.  I don't like baseball, the opera, yard work, home renovations, and other things that many people do like. I don't expect everyone to like football, why should so many expect everone to love Disney?


----------



## mgeez (Jul 15, 2008)

tombo said:


> I am going to try to say this niceley so no one gets offended. Why do the kids have to come back around? Why would anyone care if they did or did not want to return to Disney? Why should the kids spend a lot of money on something that they no longer enjoy? They have outgrown the small childrens rides and the autograph sessions with teenagers in costumes. The kids will not come back to riding their tricycles, to wearing garanimals, or back to many other things that they outgrow. They will not start believing in Santa Clause or the Easter Bunny again.



I am not offended at all. I don't expect my sons to "come around". I honestly don't know if they like or dislike Disney; thats their choice. I will say this though, they each express to us that they are too old to be seen with "fuddy-duddy" parents on vacation! The point we are trying to make is this. Hopefully my sons will raise their children in a way to provide them with what they were provided with when they were growing up. We went temporarily in debt to take our boys to Disney because we felt they and every child deserved to go at the right age. I feel (hope) my sons will do the same with their children, but if they choose to go to the "mountains" instead, that more than OK with the wife and I. We hope they take their children to Disney, because we see how thankfull our sons are in regards to the vacations we took them on.


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Trackerway said:


> I have a friend whose kids are begging to go to Disneyworld this summer.  She asked me for advice, though I don't know why since I've never been to Disneyworld!
> 
> So I wanted to ask you guys.  Is Disney really worth it?  Some people have told me it's not all it's cracked up to be.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks.



I can't say whether its worth it or not as others have mentioned, it does depend on personal preferences.  Personally, I think that the kids will love it and it will be something that they remember as they grow older.  I have coworkers in the 40s who talk about going to Disney when they were kids.  How many vacations can provide that type of experience?  The disboards are a great source of information on Disney and the surrounding area.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 15, 2008)

WOULD HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU PURCHASE "THE UNOFFICIAL GUIDE TO DISNEYWORLD".  It will save you many headaches.  We have the one for Disneyland and the details and suggested touring schedules are invaluable.  When you are spending this much money, a little planning goes a long way to making your trip a great one verses an okay one.

Janna


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 15, 2008)

tombo said:


> I am going to try to say this niceley so no one gets offended. Why do the kids have to come back around? Why would anyone care if they did or did not want to return to Disney? Why should the kids spend a lot of money on something that they no longer enjoy? They have outgrown the small childrens rides and the autograph sessions with teenagers in costumes. The kids will not come back to riding their tricycles, to wearing garanimals, or back to many other things that they outgrow. They will not start believing in Santa Clause or the Easter Bunny again.
> 
> The kids will probably return to Disney because of the joy it will bring their kids someday. I loved watching my kids play soccer and I never missed a game, but once my kids were grown and no longer played I never once felt the desire to go to the soccer fields on Saturday morning to watch a match my kids weren't playing in (and my kids never went back either). It is rather melancholy to remember all of the fun times you had with your children that are gone after they are grown, but it is a fact of life that they grow up.
> 
> To keep on the theme of the original post I feel everyone should take their kids to Disney at least one time(make sure the youngest child is at least 8). If you love it like many here, go back as often as you want. If like myself (and many others) you would rather never return, don't worry, it doesn't make you or your kids into bad people simply because you find Disney to be a place you don't like. Many here seem to think that you are strange if you don't like Disney or that you are simply a grouch. I love many things, beaches, thrill rides, hiking, football, time with family etc.  I don't like baseball, the opera, yard work, home renovations, and other things that many people do like. I don't expect everyone to like football, why should so many expect everone to love Disney?



I didn't say "they will be back to Disney"....why would you assume that? But again, another Disney hater, who relishes a chance to make a "jab" at Disney. 

I was refering to the kids just wanting to hang around, vacation with the folks again. Wether its Disney or not, I didn't say....but you sure did assume. 

And even though you were trying to be nice, you still had to attempt to belittle Disney or those who visit, in a round about way. I like how you quietly infer that those who vist or like Disney, have not grown up.....Easter Bunny.....Soccer.....Santa.....    

Your post has nothing to do with original topic "Is Disney worth it". All you did was hijack the post with your dislike and attempt to jusitify why people like you don't like Disney. 

Go to those things that you like to do, but don't give us your crap on why Disney isn't for everyone. It is irrelevent to this post.


----------



## tombo (Jul 15, 2008)

The post was is Disney worth it, so I responded with my opinion. If the post was tell me why you love Disney that would be different and I wouldn't have responded.  If the post is what shoulld I do in the Orlando area I would again respond that there are many places in the area I like better than Disney (ie Sea World, Universal, Busch Gardens). The OP said several people had told him that it wasn't worth it, so he obviously wanted to hear the pros and cons to help him (or her) make the decision on whether or not it would be worth it for them. 

To silence anyone who doesn't love Disney would not help the OP in any way. However you are attacked here anytime you say anything less than positive about Disney. There are many people who don't like Disney, and they shouldn't be attacked for stating their opinion. How about if I blasted everyone who posted they liked Disney? I prefaced my post by saying i was going to try and not offend anybody because everyone is so sensitive and ready to attack at any mention of Disney not being wonderful. If not for the abuse you receive here, I bet there would be more people stating their honest opinions of Disney.

I did say  that they need to take their kids at least once, but like myself they might not like it. If you say anything other than I love Disney or Disney is such a magical place, some people people get mad. Florida is not the Disney post and just as everyone has the right to post how much they love Disney. the opposing views from people who don't should be posted also.

I am not a Disney hater, I said nothing rude about anyone or about Disney. I hate very few things in this world, and Disney is not one of them. In fact in the course of a typical year Disney rarely crosses my mind.  I am not a Disney fan and I would be very happy to never go there again. I went to 3 or 4 major league baseball games in my life and I hope to never attend a pro baseball game again either. That does not make me a baseball hater. If someone had a post asking if it was worth it to go to a pro baseball game, I would respond to them that I had been several times, I didn't like it ,and I wouldn't go again.That does not make baseball fans wrong for liking it, or me wrong for not liking it. Many people carry their kids to Disney a lot more times than they can afford to, and a lot more times than they want to out of a feeling that they must do it to be good parents. I am simply making sure that they know they are not alone.


----------



## Transit (Jul 15, 2008)

Trackerway said:


> I have a friend whose kids are begging to go to Disneyworld



It will definitely be worth it to those kids.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 15, 2008)

suesam said:


> The rides are a minor detail in my opinion. It really is magical.



My 26-yo daughter and I went to lunch the other day and while talking, the subject of Disney came up.  I just got back from WDW and she is going to DL next month (her 3rd trip from the east coast).

The funny thing is, she put her love of Disney in almost exactly the same words as Sue above.  She said the rides themselves are not important, it's the *magic* of the place.

Now, let me give you a little background.  Hubby and I took her and her sister to WDW for the first time when they were 5 & 6.  They *adored* it!!  It was truly a magical vacation.  To this day, they still occasionally bring out the old VHS tapes to watch that trip!!  We went again about 3 years later with  my parents and my sister's family, which included my 2 nieces, for a total of 10 people.  Another great vacation which the grandparents were thrilled with.  The extended family of 10 made the trip AGAIN, this time to experience Christmas at Disney, about 2 1/2 years after that.  That started a trend of every 2-3 years (for my girls) of visiting WDW.

Now we didn't only visit Disney as they were growing up.  They also adore thrill rides and all 4 of us love roller coasters.  We took them to Busch Gardens in VA, Hersheypark (twice), yearly trips to Wildwood in NJ (tons of amusements on the boardwalk there), yearly trips to Dorney Park in PA (Hubby's company picnic is there every year), and for 3 years when they were young teens we had season passes to Six Flags Great Adventure (we live only 45 min. away).  Of course, this was in addition to the many non-amusement park trips, family vacations were very much a part of our life.

The 26-yo felt the magic _so much_ that when everyone else in college would go to some party place for spring break or in that week after finals before Xmas, she'd travel instead to WDW or DL.  (It so happens that her college roommate, who is also now her best friend, also loves Disney!)  After graduating college and striking out on her own, the first major purchase that she made was a DVC timeshare b/c she found she was going to Disney sometimes twice per year and ALWAYS had to stay on property.  To her, that's part of the magic.  (Did I mention the first 3x we went, we stayed on property?  Caribbean Beach, Dixie Landings, Caribbean Beach)

For me, I like Disney, but don't love it the way she does (Dad does).  When Hubby and I go to Orlando now, we'll only spend a day or two in WDW.  The other days we enjoy the resort and the rest that the area has to offer.  (That will change, of course, when we are someday blessed with grandchildren.)  I do, however, feel some of that magic every time I enter those gates.

So, my point is - Yes, it's worth it to go.  For kids, and even many adults, it is the MOST magical place on Earth.


----------



## mgeez (Jul 15, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> So, my point is - Yes, it's worth it to go.  For kids, and even many adults, it is the MOST magical place on Earth.





Very well said, luv2vacation!


----------



## joestein (Jul 15, 2008)

Is Disneyworld worth it?  I think it is because:

It is a magical place for our family because almost all the rides throughout the park can be enjoyed by our family together.  My twin daughters were 5 years old and 43" this past May when we went.  Luckily they have no fear and will go on any ride that they are tall enough for (they love the twilight zone tower of terror) and there are only 5 or 6 rides in all the parks combined that they can't go on.   When we go to Six Flags Great Adventure (near the house - we have seasons passes) there is nothing that we really can enjoy together, just some rides for adults or kiddie rides.  At Disney we can even go on the kiddie style rides (like Dumbo) together.  We are going to go to Busch Gardens Williamsburg later this summer, I will see how that measures up to the Disney expierence.

It is very expensive for admissions.  I paid $1900 for 4 10-day non-expiring park hoppers with waterparks and more.  We will use this over 2 trips (5 park days - 2 waterpark days), thus saving a few hundred dollars, but it still averages $950 in admission per trip.  We picked up passes that allows us admission to Busch Gardens, Water Country & Colonial Williamsburg for $98 per adult and $0 per child (up to 6 yrs old) for 7 consective days.  That is $200 in admissions for the week versus $950.  

On the other hand, the counter service restuarants are very cheap.  They offer decent food (sometimes excellent food) at very reasonable prices.  Compare this to Great Adventure that offers a hockey puck cheeseburger and fries (no drink) for $12.99.

So tell your friends to enjoy their trip!  and TOMANDROBIN...... relax!

Joe


----------



## littlestar (Jul 15, 2008)

We have friends that have adopted 5 Sioux Indian children. They wanted so much to be able to take the kids to Florida to Disneyworld (Magic Kingdom) and to see the ocean. 

Since they home school, they were able to make the trip in off season (we got a II Getaway for them at Marriott Horizons). Since they really wanted the kids to see the Magic Kingdom and were on a strict budget, we suggested they go to the Merry Christmas Party. That made it affordable for their large family. I think the admissions were around $40.00 a piece. They were able to enter the Magic Kingdom before the 7:00 p.m. party (they entered at around 5:00 p.m.) and the kids loved it. The snow on main street, the rides - they were thrilled. Going from an orphanage to Disneyworld was something they never even imagined being able to do. They also took the kids to see the ocean, which they loved just as much as Disneyworld!


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 15, 2008)

joestein said:


> I paid $1900 for 4 10-day non-expiring park hoppers with waterparks and more.  We will use this over 2 trips (5 park days - 2 waterpark days), thus saving a few hundred dollars, but it still averages $950 in admission per trip.



My 10-day park-hoppers (non-expiring) have 6 water park and more days (per ticket).  Are you sure yours only have *4* each?




joestein said:


> We picked up passes that allows us admission to Busch Gardens, Water Country & Colonial Williamsburg for $98 per adult and $0 per child (up to 6 yrs old) for 7 consective days.



We are also going to Williamsburg, VA (at the end of August).  May I ask where you got those (Busch Gardens, Water Country & Colonial Williamsburg) tickets so inexpensively?  Would love to pick some up!


----------



## joestein (Jul 15, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> My 10-day park-hoppers (non-expiring) have 6 water park and more days (per ticket).  Are you sure yours only have *4* each?
> 
> 
> We are also going to Williamsburg, VA (at the end of August).  May I ask where you got those (Busch Gardens, Water Country & Colonial Williamsburg) tickets so inexpensively?  Would love to pick some up!




I actually have 10 waterpark days each, but I was just showing how I got 2 weeks of admissions (14 days) from 10 day passes.


On Busch Gardens Website.  There is a link to summer savings or something like that.  The adult pass (which includes parking BTW) is $98.  

When are you going to Williamsburg and where are you staying?

Joe


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the tickets.  I'll check it out now.  We go Aug. 23-30 and are staying at Marriott's Manor Club.  How 'bout you?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2008)

I loved DisneyQuest, and I am not much for video games.  I had a blast in the Pirates virtual reality game.  Rick and I spent lots of time in that place last trip.  

Those ten-day passes are really terrific because you can go to Pleasure Island, the water parks and DisneyQuest another ten visits.  It's like 20 days of vacation in one ticket.  It's a great value.  :whoopie:


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 16, 2008)

joestein said:


> Is Disneyworld worth it?  I think it is because:
> 
> 
> It is very expensive for admissions.  I paid $1900 for 4 10-day non-expiring park hoppers with waterparks and more.  We will use this over 2 trips (5 park days - 2 waterpark days), thus saving a few hundred dollars, but it still averages $950 in admission per trip.  We picked up passes that allows us admission to Busch Gardens, Water Country & Colonial Williamsburg for $98 per adult and $0 per child (up to 6 yrs old) for 7 consective days.  That is $200 in admissions for the week versus $950.
> ...



I think you'll be pleased with Williamsburg. I don't think your kids are big enough for the biggest coasters but there is plenty to go on together. They'll probably also like the Land of Dragons which is designed for little ones and has a large climbing net/treehouse.

I'm surprised you think the Disney food is cheap. I found them expensive and moderate quality. Try the Smokehouse in Busch Gardens. The Octoberfest is good as well and has a good show for kids. The combo platters at both are large enough to share.

Don't plan to eat in WaterCountry though. They have expensive hockey pucks. You can't take your own food in but they have a few tables by the parking lot.


----------



## klynn (Jul 16, 2008)

Trackerway said:


> I have a friend whose kids are begging to go to Disneyworld this summer. She asked me for advice, though I don't know why since I've never been to Disneyworld!
> 
> So I wanted to ask you guys. Is Disney really worth it? Some people have told me it's not all it's cracked up to be. What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks.


 
For our family, yes, it is worth it.  We love it so much that we go 2-3 times a year and stay 2-3 weeks each trip.  My kids are 14 and 11 and have been to Disney 23 times (25 by the end of this year as we have our next 2 trips planned).  For our family, Disney is so worth it...our memories of each trip are priceless!


----------



## joestein (Jul 16, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Thanks for the info on the tickets.  I'll check it out now.  We go Aug. 23-30 and are staying at Marriott's Manor Club.  How 'bout you?



We are going to be there at the same time, but staying at Kingsgate.  We were originally going to stay at Wyndham Planatation, outside of Atlanta, but decided that I  didn't want to drive 15 hours.  I wanted to stay at Manor Club, but there were no exchanges available.


Joe


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2008)

joestein said:


> It is very expensive for admissions.  I paid $1900 for 4 10-day non-expiring park hoppers with waterparks and more.  We will use this over 2 trips (5 park days - 2 waterpark days), thus saving a few hundred dollars, but it still averages $950 in admission per trip.  We picked up passes that allows us admission to Busch Gardens, Water Country & Colonial Williamsburg for $98 per adult and $0 per child (up to 6 yrs old) for 7 consective days.  That is $200 in admissions for the week versus $950.


Compared to that ONE admission plan, it is expensive, but that 7 days of admission is consecutive, while the Disney ticket isn't.  When we go to Williamsburg, we don't spend 7 consecutive days doing those activities (though some might be inclined to do so to get the most of their money).

Also, consider the comparison to most types of entertainment.  How much does it cost to take the family to a movie?  That gets you 2 hours of entertainment for $40 (if you're lucky).  How about an off-broadway show?  $100 minimum.  The quality of the shows at Disney are similar, though the shows are shorter (perfect for kid-sized attention spans).  Disney entertains you while you are waiting for your rides, unlike the Six Flag parks, or most others (yes, Busch Gardens is better than many of the others, but not as good as Disney).  We visited DL in April, and I wish I had the time to walk through the waiting area for Soarin' over California, but we were the first riders of the day and then used Fast Pass later, so walked quickly through that "exhibit" area.

Disney is a series of "theme parks" which is not the same as an amusement park.  Very few other places really fit the title of theme park.  I do think it is worth a visit, and the kids in question are an appropriate age.  While I do think they should be school-aged if it will be the ONLY visit, so they can appreciate and remember more, I can also attest that there is value in taking younger children.  For me it is a question of Disney with a 3YO vs. something else with a 3YO, not Disney with a 3YO vs Disney with an 8YO.  The 3YO might not remember any activities done at that age, but might enjoy the Disney experience more that some others of similar cost.  We went during the Millenium celebration when my middle DD was 2-1/2.  We purchased the tape of the parade music, and for the next 2 years whenever we played it she would announce "parade's coming!"


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 17, 2008)

Tell her to take the kids if it doesn't kill the budget. We like to go in January and February the best when the lines are shorter and the temperatures are temperate.

I love Disney. DH goes because he knows I like it. We made our first visit in 1991 when our son was 7 and had his teacher's blessing to miss a week of school (Montessori). We hit Magic Kingdom and Epcot. He came back and told his teacher that Disney was okay but there was too much walking. He liked Larsland the best. Larsland, an arcade place, closed years ago but we have been back to Disney (and the Orlando Science Museum, and Universal and the Space Coast) in 1992, 1993, 1994, 1997, 1998, 2002, and 2005 (with and without his friends) and we had a great time each year.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 17, 2008)

joestein said:


> We are going to be there at the same time, but staying at Kingsgate.  We were originally going to stay at Wyndham Planatation, outside of Atlanta, but decided that I  didn't want to drive 15 hours.  I wanted to stay at Manor Club, but there were no exchanges available.
> 
> 
> Joe



While the units are better at Manor House (or at least they were 10 years ago - I'm hoping they've been kept up) the newly renovated ones at Kingsgate are very good and Kingsgate's location is far better than Manor House. Its in the middle of everything you'll want to do in Williamsburg rather than out in the sticks at one far end or another.  I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 17, 2008)

Mel said:


> Compared to that ONE admission plan, it is expensive, but that 7 days of admission is consecutive, while the Disney ticket isn't.  When we go to Williamsburg, we don't spend 7 consecutive days doing those activities (though some might be inclined to do so to get the most of their money).



Mel,
If you love Disney, it may be worth the cost. But you can't defend it on a cost basis. We had Busch Gardens Platinum Passes. They cost around $800 for 4. That includes admission to all Bush theme and water parks, parking, and discounts on food, purchases and one day tickets for friends.

We used ours mostly at Williamsburg, which is close, but also at SeaWorld Orlando and Busch Gardens Tampa during 2 visits. They also gave us a good discount on passes to Discovery Cove.

I won't dispute that everyone should see Disney once and nothing else will do for some. But there are far better buys for your entertainment dollar. I hope the new owners don't mess with the Busch parks.


----------



## bookworm (Jul 17, 2008)

Robnsunny said:


> Mel,
> If you love Disney, it may be worth the cost. But you can't defend it on a cost basis. We had Busch Gardens Platinum Passes. They cost around $800 for 4. That includes admission to all Bush theme and water parks, parking, and discounts on food, purchases and one day tickets for friends.
> 
> We used ours mostly at Williamsburg, which is close, but also at SeaWorld Orlando and Busch Gardens Tampa during 2 visits. They also gave us a good discount on passes to Discovery Cove.
> ...




I had that same thought about the new owners. I do hope they leave things as they are and don't try to get more money through higher passport prices, etc. I appreciate the current emphasis on education for children around the world and their emphasis on teaching about the environment. The annual passes are such a good value (we use Sesame Place weekly during off-peak hours). Sea World is another favorite and the new waterpark in Orlando sounds like a good choice as well. We are hoping to do the parks in Williamsburg in the near future as well. The Platinum pass is a fantastic price which means many trips locally and also a long distance trip to California or Florida all on one pass.


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2008)

Robnsunny said:


> I won't dispute that everyone should see Disney once and nothing else will do for some. But there are far better buys for your entertainment dollar. I hope the new owners don't mess with the Busch parks.


I agree there are better buys, but compared to the cost of entertainment in general, Disney is not really that expensive.

Agreed, the Bush Gardens passes are a bargain, but they are not Disney World (yes, I've been to Willaimsburg and Tampa parks, plus Sea World Orlando and California).  In fact we were at Sea World in April, as well as Disneyland.  Our 6yo loved Sea World, but given a choice it is Disneyland she would return to.


----------



## CAROLW (Jul 18, 2008)

In my earlier post I mentioned that my kids who were 5 y/o at the time of our visit complained most of the time that they were in Disney Parks and cared more about swimming at the Horizon's Pool.

Well, we just got confirmed at a 1 BR at Disney Beach Club Villas (I am sooooo excited) through a trade. We will be going next March...the kids will be 7 y/o. I am hoping that the fact that we will be staying on site this time and that they will be 2 years older, and that maybe it won't be so hot (in the 90's last trip) will make it a better experience for them.

Any tips for children their age? Last time we even had strollers for them cause my daughter doesn't like to walk. They are both tall for their age, so I don't think the strollers will work anymore. This shouldn't be so hard....kids should love Disney, right?

If all else fails, we got BCV so the pools at the resort will keep them happy.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 18, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> They are both tall for their age, so I don't think the strollers will work anymore.



When we took my sister's (then) 8-yo granddaughter to DL 2 years ago, we got a stroller every day we were there - we knew that they were going to be long days.

She is also tall for her age (Dad's side is all over 6', even his sister), but it was free with my DVC membership (lot of DVC perks out there), so, on the first day, we figured, why not?  Well, even if we had to pay, we would've got it the rest of the days.  What a difference it made.  She was absolutely not too big for it and was happy to get in and ride whenever her legs were tired.  Also, it was a great seat during long lines.  (In fact, by the end of each day, we were all envious!)


----------



## cindi (Jul 18, 2008)

Strollers are free if you are a Disney member??


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't know about the DVC/Stroller discount. I know they jacked up the rental prices right before Spring Break time. 

Of course I just looked on the DVC website under Member Perks and couldn't anything about it.

I've never used a stoller because my youngest was 5 on his first trip. No way would he get in one(I'm not a baby!) and he handled the whole trip just fine. He kept up with DH who's 6'4" and walks fast.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 18, 2008)

cindi said:


> Strollers are free if you are a Disney member??



That was in Disneyland, not WDW.  Different DVC perks there.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 19, 2008)

As a local I have been to Disney several times. I like Epcot the best. Some advice: Try to go to Disney in the cooler month's................ it can be brutal in the summer. Be prepared to see some people at their worst.


----------



## tidefan (Jul 22, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> That was in Disneyland, not WDW.  Different DVC perks there.



The stroller is free in Disneyland if you have a Disney Visa as well...


----------



## cindi (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone know if they are free at WDW?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 22, 2008)

Not only are they not free, but WSW recently raised prices significantly.


----------



## JPD (Aug 16, 2008)

It's an amazing place. The kids/grandkids never turn down a chance to go back. If they do, i'm going back myself. Disney makes you feel like a kid again, and just watching your kids faces makes it worth while.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 16, 2008)

*I vote yes...if you plan the trip to please your tastes...*

I love that there is so much to do in disney and its one of those places in life where you at least want to visit 1 time.  However, the trip can be a waste if the kids are not involved in the planning and able to plan the trip out doing the things they would like to to do.


----------



## Danette (Aug 16, 2008)

*Disney & Teens . . .*

For his 16th birthday my son chose to go to  . . . Disneyland.
I acutally had not taken him to Disneyland before, although he had gone once before with his dad.  So we did one day at Disneyland and one at the California park after staying at the Howard Johnson across the street (it was surprisingly nice - I was a little worried).
He graduates next spring and originally I was thinking Hawaii, but he did not seem real excited (what's wrong with that kid?).  So after more thought he loves the idea of Disney in Florida (and Epcot and the others).  Wow - I was surprised and never been myself, so it's like we're going to Florida!

Danette


----------

